# [SOLVED] Dysk ATA i SATA

## sherszen

Witam,

Mam problem z Gentoo. A właściwie to szczerze mówiąc nie wiem z czym. Otóż dołożyłem do komputera dysk SATA, a wcześniej Gentoo chodził sobie spokojnie na ATA. I nadal chodzi. Tablica tego dysku SATA jest surowa, nic jeszcze nie robiłem z nią. Wystartowałem w GRUB system z dysku pierwszego (hd0, 2), jak zawsze, ale root=/dev/sdb3, ponieważ sda przypisane jest do dysku SATA. Kurcze co się tutaj stało? Dlaczego ATA nie nazywa się sda, mimo, ze to pierwszy dysk?

Gdzie mam ustawić priorytety?Last edited by sherszen on Thu Jul 29, 2010 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

Spróbuj ustawić odpowiednie UUID w fstab i grub.conf. To spowoduje, że Twój konfig będzie odporny na zmiany w nazwach urządzeń. A co do priorytetów to możliwe, że masz coś takiego w biosie.

----------

## sherszen

Hmm, Nie mogę wybrać priorytetu niestety. IDE zawsze jest pierwsze. Czemu nie dali wyboru na płytach Gigabyte - nie wiem.

Z kolei Gentoo ma i tak coś do powiedzenia, bo on sobie PATA oznaczył jako sdb, więc sterowniki SATA mają priorytet.

Chyba nie ma co dyskutować w tym temacie, jakby ktoś coś miał do dodania, to bardzo proszę.

----------

## SlashBeast

najwyrazniej kontroler sata jest wczesniej inicjowany, od ide, co skukuje tym, ze sata jest sda a pata jest sdb. Ustaw i uzywaj labeli albo uuid.

----------

## sherszen

UUID po formacie się chyba zmienia, to odpada, bo czesto zdarza mi się tarem potraktowac system, a potem rozpakować; taka defragmentacja, no  :Razz: 

Teraz i tak przenoszę system na ten nowy dysk na LVM, /home sobie wydzieliłem i będzie raid 1 + dm-crypt. Pełna swoboda, bo /home nie będzie nigdy ruszany, a manipulacja dyskami logicznymi w przypadku LVM to bajka.

Pozdrawiam, chyba SOLVED

----------

